
Recommendation for Tech Blogging Platforms - shekharshan
I am a senior developer and I am interested in doing some tech blogging. I would like to get some feedback on what blogging platform would be ideal for tech blogging.<p>The topics could range from a variety of areas in computer science and mathematics including OS internals, security, programming, algorithms, statistics, calculus etc. My target is a technical audience interested in learning.<p>I would definitely like to spend more time on content and not have to deal with blogging infrastructure. I would like a platform where dealing with mathematical symbols and highlighting code is not tedious. Finally, I would like to reach out to a wide variety of folks including developers, ops, technical managers etc.<p>I am aware of github and medium but I am not sure if there are better platforms out there that will meet my needs.
======
dlkf
I use wordpress

> where dealing with mathematical symbols and highlighting code is not tedious

It will render LaTeX and will perform code syntax highlighting

> I would like to reach out to a wide variety of folks including developers,
> ops, technical managers etc.

Wordpress gives you significant control over the look and feel of the blog
without forcing you to write any code. Just choose a theme that will speak to
your intended audience.

Lastly, my advice is to focus more on the content than the medium. If you have
interesting things to say, people really won't care how your blog looks.

